# Seizure disorder



## chandler80 (Sep 23, 2008)

What code would you use for "seizure disorder"?  345.90 or 780.39
Nothing else is documented.


----------



## snooks (Sep 23, 2008)

*reguarding seizure disorder*

 Hello Forrester,  Thanks for e-mailing me there are many types of seizure disorders but between the two that you mentioned  I would have to go with    345.90        Snooks


----------



## chandler80 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you snooks. That's the code I choose.


----------



## heatherwinters (Sep 23, 2008)

*Seizure Disorder*

Take at look at this article.
http://www.fortherecordmag.com/archives/ftr_12112006p34.shtml


----------

